# Bolt VOX recording and then deleting immediately



## TVisitor (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I've had a bolt vox for a while now (maybe a year +/-). It's a 3TB model, and I've enjoyed it tremendously. I dig the 6 tuners! It had been working fine, and at some point in the past month or so (I don't know exactly when), I went to watch some shows, and NOTHING was recorded, nothing was in the deleted section. My one-passes were all still there, all still active. Going to the info screen, it said it had room for about 173 hours out of 175 hours of HD shows - looks like yeah, everything was gone. (Fortunately I still have my Series 3HD with a fresh new HD that I was able to resurrect and be a stand in).

When I went to the recording history, it would record a show from (say) 8-9PM, and then at 9PM it would delete the show claiming "space needed."

What?!

It is doing this with literally every show.

I attempted to repeat guided setup, but no dice.

I fear that I might have to perform a total wipe/factory setup, but honestly, I'm not sure if that would help (and I haven't yet done it because it means having to repair the cable card, and I'd rather try to exhaust all options before that.)

Any ideas? I'm sure further info is needed, please let me know what else would be of use.

Cheers.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Very odd to see this after a year of use. There have been some reports of this during initial use after a power outage and I think a Clear and Delete Everything resolved the issue. You can save and restore your 1P with KMTTG.

You might try Clear Program Info & To Do List first but not sure that would really help with this error.

Scott


----------



## TVisitor (Apr 3, 2008)

I've done the clear and restore (since it said it would take possibly a few hours), when I get a chance I will have to call up cable and do the pairing again.


----------



## robinbtigger (Sep 5, 2018)

I think we may have a similar problem. Our Bolt’s 4TB drive went south with the last update (happened to a lot of people ). I swapped back in the original 500 GB drive and all my One Passes were there but nothing was recoding. It looked like maybe the show was deleted right after it was recorded but we are new Tivo people so we were not sure. I tried to delete my One Passes but could not. I did a clear and restore and at least some shows are recording but it appears that some are not. I’m not sure what’s wrong. Maybe a bug from the update?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you use keep until I delete extensively? Once in a while there is a bug that makes the drive act like it is full.


----------



## TVisitor (Apr 3, 2008)

Goodness I just saw this now. Yes, I actually do make use of it, quite often! I really don't need to, it just was force of habit over the years of different DVR's to make me feel like I had control over something LOL. I'll have to stop doing that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TVisitor said:


> Goodness I just saw this now. Yes, I actually do make use of it, quite often! I really don't need to, it just was force of habit over the years of different DVR's to make me feel like I had control over something LOL. I'll have to stop doing that.


You should have multiple TiVo units. I usually record the odd program on one box. If I transfer that program to a different TiVo it will get the KUID flag set within a few days. It is sort of random. I'm saving this season's S.W.A.T., and half the episodes have KUID. BTW, I set my Programs to Keep to All. No yellow dots.


----------



## TVisitor (Apr 3, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> You should have multiple TiVo units. I usually record the odd program on one box. If I transfer that program to a different TiVo it will get the KUID flag set within a few days. It is sort of random. I'm saving this season's S.W.A.T., and half the episodes have KUID. BTW, I set my Programs to Keep to All. No yellow dots.


I do have more than one Tivo (several Tivo HD's I've been keeping alive over the years by fixing the power supplies as well as replacing hard drives), but it seems a bit off-putting to have to put my "KUID" type stuff elsewhere (that's what it sounds like you're suggesting, I'm sorry if I am misinterpreting) on a pretty top of the line unit.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TVisitor said:


> I do have more than one Tivo (several Tivo HD's I've been keeping alive over the years by fixing the power supplies as well as replacing hard drives), but it seems a bit off-putting to have to put my "KUID" type stuff elsewhere (that's what it sounds like you're suggesting, I'm sorry if I am misinterpreting) on a pretty top of the line unit.


Sorry I wasn't clear. If I transfer a recording there's a 50% chance it will become KUID without my help. It can take two to 3 days. These are all basic Roamio units with 1TB or 3TB drives I have added. TE3 or TE4 is not a factor either.


----------

